# Battlefleet Gothic: [W] BFG various, $$$ [H] BFG various, $$$



## Belshazzar (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi,

I need any of the following Battlefleet Gothic stuff:

WANT

Eldar:
_Dragonship (not the old Spacefleet model)_ acquired
_Wraithship (not the old Spacefleet model)_ acquired
_FW Transport_ acquired
_FW Haven Class Spire_ acquired

Mechanicus:
_Light Cruiser_ acquired

Imperial:
_Battleship (Retribution or Apocalypse)_ acquired
_FW Avenger torpedo bombers_ acquired
_FW Defences_ acquired
FW Defence Monitors
FW Escort Carriers
FW Armed Freighters
FW Q-Ships

Tau:
_FW Kir'La Warden Gunship_ acquired
_FW Il'Emaar Courier Merchant Transport_ acquired
_FW Kor Caste Orbital City_ acquired

Rogue Trader:
Rogue Trader Cruiser
_Xenos Vessel_ acquired
_Cargo Vessel_ acquired
Recommissioned Escort

I have to offer: money and the following BFG stuff:

HAVE

Chaos:
_1 Desolator Battleship_ sold
_2 Cruisers (only 2 Hades left)_ sold
18 Iconoclast Destroyers

Imperial:
6 Falchion Escorts
_1 Vengeance Grand Cruiser_ sold
_1 FW Ramillies Starfort_ sold

Eldar:
6 Nightshade Destroyers
2 old Spacefleet Dragonships (the one with only one sail)

1 blue Rulebook

Cheers!


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I've got an emperor class ship spare


----------

